# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Newyork - Philadenphia - Washington DC - Lasvegas - Yosemite National Park - San Fran

## hanoidulich

*Du lịch Mỹ 12 ngày*


*Giá trọn gói: 81.880.000vnd/khách*

*Bao gồm :*
• Vé máy bay quốc tế: Việt Nam – New York //Washington D.C– Việt Nam
• Vé máy bay nội địa: Wahington DC – San Francisco
• Khách sạn 3 – 4 sao (phòng đôi). Phòng 3 sẽ đươc bố trí khi cần thiết vì lý do giới tính.
• Hướng dẫn viên đi từ Việt Nam
• Thuế hàng không, phụ phí xăng dầu, phí an ninh phi trường 2 nước
• Phí tham quan: Universal studio, Statue of Lirberty, ...
• Ăn uống theo chương trình.
• Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình.
• Nước suối 1 chai / người / ngày.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế của AAA hoặc AIG(mức đền bù tối đa 75.000usd).

*Không bao gồm :*
• Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng, phí phỏng vấn visa Hoa Kỳ (131usd).
• Tiền tip cho HDV địa phương-tài xế (6-7usd/khách/ngày), chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước.
• Phụ thu phòng đơn nếu có (580 USD).
• Hoá đơn VAT
- Visa: 3.360.000vnd

*Ghi chú:*
• Giá tour thực tế sẽ áp dụng theo số lượng khách thực tế đi tour
• Trường hợp đoàn không đủ số lượng khách khởi hành, sẽ lùi ngày khởi hành để tiếp nhận thêm khách
• Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế.
• Chương trình có thể thay đổi hãng hàng không dự kiến
• Số ngày đi có thể thay đổi nhưng số đêm thật ở Hoa Kỳ vẫn bằng nhau.
• Khách về không đúng lịch trình của đoàn phụ thu từ 100- 200 USD/khách
•  Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn nếu bé ngủ chung với bố mẹ;  100% giá tour nếu ngủ riêng một giường. Dưới 2 tuổi: 30% giá tour, bé  ngủ ghép chung với bố mẹ.


Liên hệ
Lý Hương - HANOI FAIRTOURS - DULICHCAOCAP.VN
 NHA SO 6 KHU TT THUONG BINH 27-7, TRUNG KINH, CAU GIAY, HANOI
 TEL: 043.9745656 / FAX: 043.7823578
 HP: 0973.868788
 YAHOO ID: lyhuong191007/ Ly_huong191007
 SKYPE: lyhuong-fairtours

----------


## thientai206

ôi rẻ thế , mai phải đi đặt ngay mới dc

----------

